# Cruze LT 2016 Mylink update



## macdrone (Aug 25, 2016)

with my 2014 cruise, I was asked is there something wrong with the radio?, I said no, and I was replied to like the only reason they will update an existing head unit is to fix a problem if one comes up, not to add function.


----------



## Enigmasphinx (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes thats what they told me as well. Unfortunately the tap 10x does not work on this headunit. Looks like it is not under windows ce. Hopefully there is someway to do this. I caan access the diagnostics and test mode but it does not help.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

We are still working through the details of how owners will be notified. In the meantime, ifyou have additional questions, please call our Infotainment Customer Support Center at (855)478-7767.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Enigmasphinx said:


> I have been searching around for a few months now for a way to get my Mylink to play videos, add navigation software and if possible add android auto. I have a 7" touchscreen.


Not happening. From the screen shot, I think you have a 1Gen US. Don't get it confused with the advertising for the 2Gen 2016.5. I think the hacker info you found is mostly for other countries which seem to have a different head unit.

You could try for a 3rd party system, but I'm not sure as there's any that retain all of the current features like car customization and a/c display.


----------



## Enigmasphinx (Jul 24, 2016)

Yup from the looks of it it seems that they put a 1st Gen headunit on this cruze. So it looks like the only option will be to get an after market. Its just that if I do that this headunit will be a waste. So I'm kinda wondering if I can just add the features instead.


----------

